# I prefer sex



## wyogoob

over bowling. 

The balls are lighter and you don't have to change your shoes.


.


----------



## outdoorser

Wow did you really just post that goob? :lock1::banplease:


----------



## bowgy

I am resisting the temptation to add to this thread:O//:


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> I am resisting the temptation to add to this thread:O//:


 OK, if anyone finds the joke offensive or thinks I'm being a hypocritical Moderator I will delete the thread, no problem.


----------



## Antlers&Fish

You also don't have to go 10 rounds like you do in bowling unless you want to. Also, I don't like all of the strangers watching me bowl. Hate when I gutter it!


----------



## GaryFish

HOWEVER,
No one cares if you bowl in an alley.
You can go bowling with your buddies and your wife doesn't care.
There are leagues for bowling.
A spare is a good thing in bowling.
Either way, staying out of the gutter is a good thing.


----------



## wyogoob

:shock:


----------



## GaryFish

Must be wintertime Goob. Must be winter.


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> Must be wintertime Goob. Must be winter.


yeah

Did I tell ya there's nothing wrong with sex on television?

.


----------



## GaryFish

I don't have to drive to Evingstun to buy things to improve my bowling game.


----------



## Dunkem

Got a big tv Goob?8)


----------



## outdoorser

We need to stop this thread imediately. What if you were a visitor/newcomer to the site and they saw this as the first thread? It makes it look like we only talk about stuff like this.

BUT; i couldn't help laughing at this
vvvvvvvv


GaryFish said:


> I don't have to drive to Evingstun to buy things to improve my bowling game.


:grin:


----------



## GaryFish

When bowling, you get to wear matching shirts, so you know who is on what team.


----------



## GaryFish

In bowling, there are men's leagues, women's leagues, and mixed doubles leagues, and even couples leagues. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## bowgy

*"OK, if anyone finds the joke offensive or thinks I'm being a hypocritical Moderator I will delete the thread, no problem*".

That's not what I meant, I laughed at the OP and some thoughts for reply came to mind but I thought if I posted them I might have to go talk to my Bishop


----------



## GaryFish

See, where I grew up, the bowling alley was next door to the church. So we used to skip sunday school and go buy fresh spud nuts from the bowling alley. So there's that.


----------



## Al Hansen

bowgy said:


> *"OK, if anyone finds the joke offensive or thinks I'm being a hypocritical Moderator I will delete the thread, no problem*".
> 
> That's not what I meant, I laughed at the OP and some thoughts for reply came to mind but I thought if I posted them I might have to go talk to my Bishop


Does your Bishop Bowl ?


----------



## sawsman

GaryFish said:


> Either way, staying out of the gutter is a good thing.


-_O-

I guess that would depend on what league you're in&#8230;


----------



## johnnycake

In any case a carpet bagger is a good thing.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Do sheep bowl????? Wyoming--where the men are men....and the sheep are scared


----------



## RandomElk16

Similar hand placement, if your into that kinda thing...


----------



## johnnycake

LostLouisianian, you are close, but a little confused. 
Wyoming: Where the men are men, and the women are too.
and just to the north you have Montana: Where the men are men, and the sheep are scared...


----------



## Huge29

GaryFish said:


> Must be wintertime Goob. Must be winter.


You have to admit; much better than his normal humor of pics of dollar bills in the snow, etc. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish

Sure glad I don't bowl might screw up others things that I like


----------



## riptheirlips

Depends on your age, at 21 there is no way your going to prefer bowling over sex, but when your 55 your never going to get a strike in sex but at bowling you at least have a slim chance of hitting a strike if you keep your eyes closed.


----------



## T-Bone

johnnycake said:


> LostLouisianian, you are close, but a little confused.
> Wyoming: Where the men are men, and the women are too.
> and just to the north you have Montana: Where the men are men, and the sheep are scared...


Come on guys. Leave my girlfriends alone. They ain't done nutin' to you....


----------



## wyogoob

Ya know, I've been telling this joke for over 40 years. It's a goodun.

.


----------



## longbow

Huge29 said:


> You have to admit; much better than his normal humor of pics of dollar bills in the snow, etc. :mrgreen:


Or his annual "two feet of snow" photo.


----------

